# Bee removal helper



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

He looks really helpful....


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Tasty?


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool Pics -- It looks like a Gatorade tool to me....


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Very funky new smoker you've got there.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

While we were waiting for the foragers to return, my son decided to try a little fishing in the locks. This little guy was really curious and would not leave the bobber alone. He finally ended up tangled in the line and hooked in one leg. My son had a heck of a time reeling him in to get him unhooked. We released him after the photos, he did not come near the bobbers after that.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm sure he would make a very stylish Hive Tool holder.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> I'm sure he would make a very stylish Hive Tool holder.


yea maybe even new matching leather bellows on the smoker


swamprat


----------

